# ballistic silvertips or interlock sst?



## bnbrk94 (Sep 25, 2006)

Bought my new 7/08 this summer and then got a great deal on winchester ballistic silvertips and on a box of 139 grain hornady interlock sst. the silvertips are 140 grain. I know they will both work on deer. Just wondering if anyone has used either one or both on deer and what kind of results. Both shoot well out of my gun. Just another topic to pass the time. Thanks.


----------



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

I have used the ballistic silvertip with my 30-06 in 150 grains on my last 4 deer. It has stopped everyone of them in their tracks from 100-250 yds. I belive 3 of the 4 deer had fairly large exit holes and ruined some meat.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I have shot some SST out of my 7x57. Worked great. No problems. Never tried the silver tips.


----------



## szm69 (Apr 28, 2006)

I shoot 117 SST's out out of my .25 WSSM and they work great for me!

I shot 4 deer last year and didn't ruin much meat.


----------



## stickem14 (Sep 26, 2006)

I've been shooting the ballistic silvertips in my 7mm for the past 5 years or so and aboslutley love them! When I planted the first deer I shot with them I fell in love. Superior knock-down power! I'm sure the other ones are good too. Just letting you know the silvertips work great for me and you won't be disappointed!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Virtually no difference.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Have shot 150 silvertips with .30-06, and I currently shoot 130 sst in my .270wsm. Both work great. Just shoot some of both and decide what you like best.


----------



## clayton t noga (Aug 17, 2007)

i used silver tips in my 270wsm on antelope at 175 and 250 and they dropped right now! they do some dammage so shot placement is important. this was a shot at 250 broadside up a hill, it hit 5 inches below the spine and came out the top of the back ,be carefull with the silvertips


----------



## bnbrk94 (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks for the replys. I will see which one shoots better and go with the best one.


----------

